# Mantis didn't molt correctly



## Lizz (Jun 25, 2017)

My very first praying mantis tried to molt yesterday, but he did it in a super weird position, close to the ground and smooshed into the side of his container (He did this last time he molted too). Before he could hardly even begin the process he fell and was lying on his back, after that he couldn't molt as smoothly, so he just got little pieces off at a time.
It's now the morning after and he still hasn't molted all the way. He's reaching around with his arms, but he can't move his legs at all. He looks pretty awake and alive, I just don't know how long he will stay that way if he doesn't molt soon.
I've tried to keep the container misted and warm, I don't know if there's anything else I can do for him.
If you have any suggestions or anything please let me know!


----------



## basin79 (Jun 25, 2017)

Unfortunately he'll not moult now.


----------



## Lizz (Jun 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Unfortunately he'll not moult now.


Do you think he will live?
He has molted his head, arms and upper half of his thorax, it's the legs and abdomen that are basically paralyzed


----------



## basin79 (Jun 25, 2017)

Lizz said:


> Do you think he will live?
> He has molted his head, arms and upper half of his thorax, it's the legs and abdomen that are basically paralyzed


He'd live if you hand fed him. But he'll be unable to moult the next time.


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey, this is weird, ive had 4 mantids this year, ive found 3 outside my house and 1 on the street, it was the bigger one, but it took 3 weeks for her to mould, she didnt make it, she was paralyzed on the back legs and i eventually released her hoping her corpse (she most likely died) would go to use. The most humane way to make her go is to her die in the nature, since she was born in nature, sadly it seems the bigger mantids (that were firstly hatched in spring) dont make it after the 5th mould, because they rushed to hatch and didnt strenghten up inside the ooth (my theory)


----------

